# Any thoughts on this issue? NG swap/CSV trouble



## Cheshire_Cat (Jan 12, 2002)

So here's the backstory: I picked up this '86 QSW last fall. The previous owner had started an NG motor swap, but didn't finish it. I was going to try to get it running, but then I got my already running '86 QSW a couple months ago and put the first one up for sale.

There's a kid who wants to buy it for a summer project and he asked me if I could help see if we could at least get it to fire. I agreed to try a few things, but really if I wanted to work on it I'd have kept it, right?

Anyway, I know the ignition system is working, there's just a fuel delivery problem. The fuel pump relay and the fuel pump both work, but I noticed that just after cranking, the fuel line going to the CSV would start squealing. Here's a video:





After doing some tests I determined that the CSV was not spraying fuel, but if I disconnect the line there IS fuel in it (and it will spray like crazy if I don't tighten it back down properly). It appears the CSV is not getting the signal to open. 

However, I also noticed that the CSV fuel line is connected to a regular injector port on the fuel distributor:









But these diagrams make it look like the NG is maybe supposed to be that way?


----------

